# Piedmont hawg



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

50 x 27 caught at Piedmont according to a thread on the OHMC message board. I'm fairly certain I know the guy who caught it. I'll be giving him a call tomorrow to verify this. That's a big girl !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really a trophy fish. Heard anything else? CATKING


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished Piedmont last Sunday with my boys. My second oldest (12yrs) caught and released a 42" musky. We also caught and released a 22 incher earlier in the day.


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Rodman, thats great. Had to be exciting for that youngster. What a great memory - something neither of you will ever forget. Good job taking the kids fishin!!


----------

